

How does a back end developer approach front end web pages? - Xarik

Currently working and a student. Still learning about tons of new technologies and mainly trying to get my head around things.<p>I have worked with node and django for back end web things but once i get to the visual side of things my non-artistic self struggles. Is there any solid way to get into creating nice css and html layouts? even just for prototyping purposes at hackathons&#x2F;for demo&#x27;s ( i&#x27;d love to be able to write full apps not just the back end )
======
davismwfl
Take an interesting design/page you see on the web and try to replicate one
part of the design using HTML and CSS. From there you can compare how you did
it to how they did it, and see if you can clean it up or make it smaller,
faster, better etc.

Also, I am not affiliated, but you can also try codeschool if you want
something a little more formal.
[https://www.codeschool.com/](https://www.codeschool.com/)

